# Easy Bro's



## TommyT (Aug 2, 2005)

Easy everyone just thought I'd say a hey up to everybody looks like a great site you have here.

TT


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Tommy


----------



## TommyT (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks redspy recognize the name from a few other boards. In awe of your knowledge at times (feel like a complete kiss ass but its true) Good to see you here


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey tommy, thanks for the kind words. Which other boards do you hang out on? Your board name seems familar.


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome tommy :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

welcome to the board


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello Tommy


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

:wink:

J


----------



## TommyT (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey redspy no problem mate just call them how I see them already read 4 or 5 great articles posted by you on this site.

Ironmagazineforums

anabolicminds(only browse this dont contribute much)

muscletalk

bulknutrition


----------



## TommyT (Aug 2, 2005)

oh and thanks for the kind welcome everyone congartulations on the competition J very impressive. Do any of the other mods or anyone else compete.

TT


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

welcome TommyT


----------

